# Baltimore buy! Los Angles Wine Co Spokane, Wash.



## Topusmc (Mar 7, 2010)

Just got back from the Baltimore show.   Walked for little over 3 hours to see it all.   Tickled to death!  Got this huge honking 13" tall western megaphone shaped whiskey from Spokane, Washington. Los Angles Wine Co.  Just like the one that sold recently in American Bottle Auction a few weeks ago.  Got bumped out on that one, this was priced about $200 off that one.  
 My first trip to the Baltimore show, Awesome is all I can say.  That I needed more bottle purchasing funds.....will start saving for next year.  
    Saw a $15,000 Poison bottle, more Figural bitters that I could count and a 1 gallon Harrisions Ink in cobalt blue.


----------



## TreasurDiggrNY (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice whiskey bottle, congrats. I was at the show too, my first it was fantastic.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello James,

 Welcome to the forum. Thanks for bringing this great megaphone straight from the show. Could'ya take some more photos, maybe with natural light behind?

 What I wanna know is what was goin on in Spokane with the Megaphones? Did'ya see this one? Here's a miniature jug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.






 "VINTAGE ADVERTISING CORK SCREW IN WOODEN CASE. ON CASE SAYS, "OLD RIPY"BOTTLED IN BOND -DISTRIBUTORS-LOS ANGELES WINE CO. 713 SPRAGUE AVE. SPOKANE, WASH. LENGTH IS 3 5/8 INCHES.NO CHIPS OR CRACKS IN WOOD." From. 

 And this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "This is a nice early figural lady's leg advertising bottle opener that reads LOS ANGELES WINE CO. FAM. LIQUORS SPOKANE in good condition." From.

 I got really knocked out when I found this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Durkin Megaphone from Spokane. Durkin had a location across the street on Sprague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard to believe, or maybe not, that two such great megaphones were created mere steps away from each other. Los Angeles Wine Co. seems to havge been a Distributor/retailer, while Jimmie Durkin was more a Saloonkeeper & Retailer. You can read more abou Durkin's history here, along with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 more pieces. Reggie likes it, too.


----------



## glass man (Mar 9, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE!


----------

